# نبذة مختصرة عن السامرة



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نبذة مختصرة عن السامرة
بقلم خادم الرب حليم حسب الله


السامرة: اسم عبراني معناه مركز الحارس .
كانت السامرة عاصمة أسباط اسرائيل العشرة لمدة طويلة . بنيت المدينة أو ربما أعيد إصلاحها أيام الملك عمري بن آخاب ملك إسرائيل على تل اشتراه بوزنتين من الفضة من رجل اسمه شامر الذي معنى اسمه مراقب أو حارس (1مل16: 24) . ولأن المدينة كانت محصنة أطلق عليها "جبل السامرة" (عا4: 1، 6: 1) وكانت قائمة في وسط وادي خصيب (إش28: 1) وأصبح المكان بسبب جماله عاصمة المملكة الشمالية إلى وقت السبي ، وأغلب الأحيان كان الملوك يقيمون فيها ، وعند موتهم يدفنون فيها (1مل16: 28و29، 20: 43، 22: 10و37و51، 2مل13: 9.....).
كانت السامرة من البداية مدينة وثنية ، وبنى فيها الملك آخاب هيكلا للبعل (1مل16: 32). وكان أنبياء البعل وأنبياء السواري يأكلون على مائدة الملكة إيزابل زوجة الملك آخاب (1مل18: 19) . وظلت العبادات الوثنية للبعل إلى وقت طويل 
والسامرة أيضا هي اسم الإقليم الذي عاصمته مدينة السامرة وهو الذي امتلكه الأسباط العشرة . وعندما يقال السامرة يقصد بها مملكة إسرائيل (1مل21: 1، 2مل17: 24، إش7: 9، إر31: 5، حز16: 46) . هذا بالانفصال عن مملكة يهوذا .
إقليم السامرة يقع بين الجليل في الشمال واليهودية في الجنوب وكانت هذه حالتها وقت مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح بالجسد .
السامريون : هذه الكلمة وردت مرة واحدة في العهد القديم ، ويعنى بها السكان الذين لهم صلة بالمملكة الشمالية (2مل17: 29) . وفي كتابات العبرانيين المتأخرة التي جاءت بعد السبي كانت تعني سكان إقليم السامرة الذي يقع في وسط فلسطين (لو17: 11). وعندما سبي شعب إسرائيل من أرضه إلى أشور (2مل17: 6) ، أتى ملك أشور بقوم من بابل وكوث وعوا وحماة وسفروايم وأسكنهم في مدن السامرة عوضا عن بني إسرائيل فامتلكوا السامرة وسكنوا في مدنها (2مل17: 24). مع ملاحظة أنه من المستحيل عمليا نقل أمة بأكملها. وهكذا بقي جانبا كبيرا من السكان الأصليين . ونتيجة لذلك اختلط السكان الأصليين بمن أتوا بالزواج والمصاهرة ، وهذا التصرف يعتبر جريمة لا تغتفر في نظر اليهود . وهؤلاء السامريون ظلوا يمارسون عباداتهم التي كانوا يمارسونها قبل مجيئهم إلى السامرة ، ولم يتقوا الرب ، فأرسل الرب عليهم السباع فكانت تقتل منهم ، فأرسلوا إلى ملك أشور يستغيثون ، الذي بدوره أرسل إليهم أحد الكهنة ليعلمهم فرائض إله الأرض . وجاء الكاهن وسكن في بيت إيل . لكن الكاهن لم يقدر أن يجعلهم يتركون عبادات أصنامهم ، فكانوا يتقون الرب ويعملون لأنفسهم من وسطهم كهنة مرتفعات وكانوا يقربون لأجلهم في بيوت المرتفعات . كانوا يتقون الرب ويعبدون آلهتهم كعادة الأمم الذين سبوهم من بينهم . (2مل17: 25-33) . وظلوا يمارسون هذه العبادة المزدوجة حتى سقوط أورشليم (2مل17: 34-44) . وظل الملك أسرحدون ينفذ الخطة التي نفذها جده الملك سرجون (عز4: 2) . وحدث أن اليهود ثاروا على عبادة الأوثان (2أخ34: 6و7) فتناقصت تلك العبادات . ثم ضرب الملك يوشيا الوثنية ضربة أخرى . وبعد عشرات السنين كان بعض السامريين يذهبون إلى الهيكل في أورشليم للعبادة أو للزيارة. وعندما عاد المسبيون من اليهود ، جاء السامريون وطلبوا من زربابل أن يشتركوا معه في بناء الهيكل قائلين إننا كنا نعبد الرب إله إسرائيل منذ أيام أسرحدون (عز4: 2) ولكن زربابل رفض الطلب ، فلم يطلب أهل السامرة الاشتراك في البناء مرة أخرى وانضموا إلى أعداء اليهود في تعطيل البناء ، كما عملوا بعد ذلك على تعطيل بناء السور (نح4: 1-23) وكان قائدهم في هذه الحركة سنبلط الحوروني الذي صاهره واحد من بني يوياداع بن ألياشيب الكاهن العظيم وتزوج بابنته (نح13: 28) . ويسجل التاريخ أنه بعدما أعاد عزرا بناء الهيكل في أورشليم ، فإن السامريين أقاموا هيكلا سامريا على جبل جرزيم . وكان كهنة سامريون يقدمون عليه الذبائح وتسبب هذا في العداء الشديد بين اليهود والسامريين . وظل السامريون يعبدون ويقدمون ذبائحهم على هذا الجبل حتى مجيء الرب يسوع إلى أرضنا. (يو4: 20و21). وفي زمن المسيح لم تكن عقائد السامريين اللاهوتية تختلف عن عقائد اليهود ، وكانوا مثلهم ينتظرون المسيا.
لقد آمن كثيرون من السامريين بالمسيح نتيجة شهادة ومناداة المرأة السامرية التي أخبرت عنه في كل مدينتها. لكن العدد الأكثر آمنوا به بعد أن رأوه وسمعوه ، وقد كانوا متأثرين جدا به حتى أنهم طلبوا منه أن يمكث معهم ، فمكث معهم يومين . وخلال تلك الفترة القصيرة أثمرت كلمته في حياتهم (يو4: 28-30و39-42). لقد بدأ هؤلاء السامريون مسيرتهم الروحية بأن صدقوا كلام المرأة السامرية . ثم قبلوا وآمنوا بكلام المسيح نفسه . ولأنهم عرفوا وأدركوا أنهم خلصوا بكلام المسيح قالو ا: "نحن قد سمعنا ونعلم أن هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم". لقد كانت هذه شهادتهم الحية المبهجة . لم يكن إيمان السامريين محدود ، لذلك لم يفكروا بأن المسيح هو مخلص اليهود والسامريين فقط ، لكنهم قد أعلنوا بوضوح أنه "هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلّص العالم". لقد كانت رؤيتهم أكثر اتساعا من رؤية التلاميذ أنفسهم .
والسامريون أيضا قبلوا رسالة الإيمان بالمسيح عن طريق كرازة فيلبس المبشر بعد أن رأوا الآيات العظيمة التي كان الرب يجريها على يده . وآمن منهم كثيرون إذ صدقوا فيلبس وهو يبشر بالأمور المختصة بملكوت الله وباسم يسوع المسيح اعتمدوا رجالا ونساء (أع8: 5و6و12) .
لقد كان العداء شديد بين اليهود والسامريين ، وهذا ما نراه في:-
1- قول المرأة السامرية الذي قالته للرب يسوع بعد أن طلب منها لتعطيه ليشرب : "كيف تطلب مني لتشرب وأنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية . لأن اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين" (يو4: 7و9) .

2- لما أراد اليهود أن يوقعوا على الرب يسوع أردأ الألفاظ قالوا له "ألسنا نقول حسنا أنك سامري وبك شيطان" (يو8: 48) .
3- عندما ثبت الرب يسوع وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشليم لأنه قد تمت الأيام لارتفاعه ، أرسل أمام وجهه رسلا . فذهبوا ودخلوا قرية للسامريين حتى يعدوا له . فلم يقبلوه لأن وجهه كان متجها نحو أورشليم . لقد رفض منهم نتيجة كراهيتهم لليهود وكراهية اليهود لهم ، ولأنهم رأوه أيضا متجها إلى أورشليم . وبسبب رفضهم له قال اثنان من تلاميذه وهما يعقوب ويوحنا "يا رب أتريد أن نقول أن تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل إيليا أيضا". فالسامريون رفضوا المسيح باعتباره يهودي ، والتلاميذ باعتبارهم يهود يريدون نار من السماء تحرق السامريين . هذا هو التعصب الأعمى . لكن الرب يسوع المحب للجميع "التفت وانتهرهما وقال لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما . لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلُّص" (لو9: 51-56).
عندما أرسل الرب يسوع رسله في أول إرسالية لهم أوصاهم قائلا "إلى طريق أمم لا تمضوا وإلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا . بل اذهبوا بالحري إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة" (مت10: 5و6) . من هذه العبارة وبالتسرع في الحكم نتهم الرب يسوع أيضا بالتعصب ضد السامريين . لكن بالنظرة الثاقبة الصحيحة التي ترى كل شيء في وضعه الصحيح ، نرى أن الرب يسوع باعتباره ابن داود حسب الجسد ، والذي جاء ليقيم خيمة داود الساقطة ، كان لابد أن يبدأ خدمته بين خاصته وهو يعلم أنه سيرفض وبعدها سيتجه لدائرة السامرة والأمم بل إلى كل العالم . "إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله . وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله . أي المؤمنين باسمه " (يو1: 11و12) . هذا ومن جانب آخر لا يمكن للرب أن يرسل تلاميذه باعتبارهم يهود إلى السامرة إلا بعد أن يذهب هو ويفتح الأبواب أولا مظهرا لهم بأن رسالته رسالة النعمة العجيبة التي تصل إلى الأدنياء بل وإلى كل الخطاة . ويهيئهم لهذا العمل العظيم . لقد بدأ في ذلك بإرسالهم ليشتروا طعاما من إحدى مدن السامرة . إنه شيء جديد بالنسبة لهم باعتبارهم يهود ، لقد غير تفكيرهم وتقاليدهم ، بل غير كيانهم . فكيف يمكن ليهودي أن يدخل مدينة أو قرية للسامريين ويبتاع منها طعاما قد لوثته أيدي هؤلاء القوم ؟ وكيف يؤكل مثل هذا الطعام ؟ لقد بدأت الحواجز العنصرية تمحى وتتلاشى . ولذلك في إرساليته الأولى لهم قال "...وإلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا". لكن بعد أن دخلها هو وفتح الأبواب وأزال الأحقاد ، قال لتلاميذه بعد قيامته من الأموات "...وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (أع1: 8). وهكذا أصبحت السامرة من ضمن دائرة الكرازة . نعم إنه "محب للجميع"، ولم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص . لهذا السبب هو ينتظر بطول أناة على كل نفس لترجع إليه. 
وفي ذهابه إلى أورشليم اجتاز في وسط السامرة والجليل وفيما هو داخل إلى قرية استقبله عشرة رجال برص فوقفوا من بعيد ورفعوا صوتا قائلين يا يسوع يا معلم ارحمنا...وفيما هم منطلقون طهروا. فواحد منهم لما رأى أنه شفي رجع يمجد الله بصوت عظيم . وخر على وجهه عند رجليه شاكرا له . وكان سامريا . فأجاب يسوع وقال أليس العشرة قد طهروا فأين التسعة . ألم يوجد غير هذا الغريب الجنس . ثم قال له قم وأمض . إيمانك خلصك" (لو17: 11-18) . في هذه الأعداد نرى أن الرب أعلن غنى نعمته للسامري الأبرص ومنحه التطهير كالآخرين تماما ، وأيضا امتدحه إذ رجع إليه شاكرا ومنحه أعظم عطية ألا وهي الخلاص .
إنه الرب يسوع المملوء نعمة وحقا ، إن ُرفِض لا يتضايق ولا يطلب انتقاما بل يقدم نعمته مرارا بطرق مختلفة . وإن قبله الناس فهو يخلّص ويبارك "لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلّص ما قد هلك" (لو19: 10).
عندما قام أحد معلمي الناموس اليهود ليجرب الرب يسوع سائلا إياه عن ما يجب فعله ليرث ملكوت الله ، قال الرب في جوابه له مثلا جاء فيه "إنسان كان نازلا من أورشليم إلى أريحا..." (مثل السامري الصالح لوقا10: 30 – 37) وفي المثل أظهر عطف السامري المسافر غريب الجنس تجاه هذا الإنسان المسكين الذي وقع بين اللصوص ، بينما الكاهن واللاوي القريبين له اللذان كانا يجب أن يظهرا الرحمة والشفقة تجاهه ، كل منهما لما رآه جاز مقابله . لكن هذا الغريب عمل له كل ما يلزمه ودبر له كل ما يحتاج مظهرا له نعمة بلا حدود . وهنا نرى ما عمله ربنا يسوع الذي أتى إلينا من قمة المجد مظهرا كل نعمة الله لنا نحن البشر الساقطين .


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا

للمعلومات الجميله جدا عن السامره

شكرا لمجهودك

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> للمعلومات الجميله جدا عن السامره
> 
> ...


شكرا  
الرب يباركك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات رائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> معلومات رائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> سلام السيد المسيح



شكرا لك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا على هذه الكلمات الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا قوزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا قوزي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكرا  كليمو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

